# Ebay rant



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

OK; I have bought a lot of different stuff on Ebay but trains have to be the worst. 
How can something be "NEW" but has not been made for 10 years?
Not "NOS" but "NEW". 
 How about " 14 day return as is" or "used as is"? (the ebay definition of used is that it is functional)
Yesterday I ran into this: NEW (10 years old) 14 day return ( but not if you run it) This was a TMCC diesel set. How would you know if the Rail Sounds, lights, etc work with out running it? 
I think my problem is I play with my trains. I do not collect them.
Collectors: fine with me, it's your money. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Don, I suspect that if you got this and it was dead, eBay would force the seller to accept the return. eBay is pretty buyer-centric right now, and when the seller has unreasonable terms for items, they normally side with the buyer.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Yes; They would. I understand the seller, unused no wear on wheels. For a collector this means something, for me it does not.
I'll probably bid on it and if there is a minor problem have it fixed. Don


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

When they have what I feel are unreasonable restrictions on actually finding out what I have, I bid accordingly. I've gotten some rally low-ball deals because the seller writes up a ridiculous set of restrictions on returns. I'm guessing it chases others away.


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Yep; These have been going for a lot of money so I'll just watch, if it goes low i may bid. Don


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

E-bay is one of those things which I love or hate depending on the last deal. Rightnow it is hate! I am going through the motions of a complain. But then it gets down to being a waste of effort. My issue was a small item that the shipping and item price were close to the same. Item was to be new/ other. But it came in with wires cut off, pipe threads stripped and grease on it. No way the seller did not know it was used so I start the complaint deal and find out it looks pretty useless. When I look at the sellers ratings they are 100% but then I find where sellers can get bad complaints removed so what good do the ratings do the buyers? 
When I look for ways to complain to E-bay I find no way. It appears they want to have no complaints so for a $10 investment, I have to just eat the loss. I rarely use Evil-bay any more when I can find the item through other methods.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

My brother-in-law operated a large eBay store before everything changed. He closed it a couple years ago. eBay won't post feedback which isn't positive, so buyers will still bid on item from disreputable sellers. That listing fee is more important now. Today, they impose their buyer protection plan to protect us from the crooks. It worked for me last month, and I only lost a couple dollars on an AF steam engine. 

The seller's premiums on eBay are so high now, that most can't make a profit without gouging buyers on shipping & handling costs. eBay has done absolutely everything they can to increase their revenue. So, I quit selling on eBay and only buy items with free shipping that offer Buyer Protection. It's still not fool-proof. eBay is a good choice only when it's the ONLY choice! 

Amazon is changing too. I usually buy items over $25 that qualify for "free shipping". I realize the shipping costs are already built into the selling price. When I check out, Amazon prompts buyers to pay extra for Standard Shipping, even though the order qualified for the free shipping. 

I didn't opt to pay more for items that were all in-stock at the Amazon Fulfillment Center on my last order this month. They held off shipping the order until a week later to "punish" me for not paying them a few dollars more for their Standard Shipping. Amazon is now right above eBay if I need something. Why do all these outfits that were once a good place to buy, have to get so greedy and ruin a good thing? I was taught that half a loaf is better than no bread. They won't be getting very much of my bread now!


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

I am changing the way I work E-bay as I see how they really work it. Rather than going for long fully established sellers with good ratings, I may change and look for the small one time seller and hope that I am getting a hobby sort which may be more honest. Not sure how that will work but what I have been doing does not protect me when it is a small item. 
This is not to knock all sellers as there are certainly good sellers. The question is how to sort out the bad ones and E-bay is making it very hard! 
The current seller insists the item may have been a mistake. It was listed as new other. A small solenoid valve selling in the $5 range. But it arrived with wires with grease on them, cut and stripped where they had been connected. There was grease, dirt and corrosion on the valve body and pipe dope in the holes. The plastic plugs to keep dirt out of the solenoid had grease on them leaving grease inside the solenoid. The killer? The pipe threads were stripped making it unusable. 
I can only assume that the guy shipped me a bad part and assumed I was stuck! No way it was a mistake as it smelled of grease when I unwrapped it! 

Now he wants me to help him protect his "great feedback"????


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

In cases like that I add them to my "favorite seller" list but I put that I do not want to buy from them agin. They should have a "bad seller" list. Don


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

Well, my disappointment with E-bay has been topped today. Now I have a bigger worry to complain about! The airline industry seems to want to get as many people upset as possible as well.
Seems we have a family vacation planned for 4 adults and 2 children. We wanted no hitches at the last minute as schedules have to be arranged so we have booked and paid for flights. Non refundable tickets because we can't/won't pay the price for business class. Since we have young children (6&10) we paid extra to get a reasonable flight time (9:30 AM) with a 11/2 hr layover in Denver which would do for lunch. 

Surprise!! 

United has canceled that flight and put us on the 6:00AM flight with a four hour layover making the total trip almost ten hours. Won't that be great to drag two kids to the airport to get there 2 hours early --- like 4AM early! 

Options are to pay change fees six times. Cancel the vacation and lose it all. Or fly United and hate their every move and hope the CEO is on the plane to listen to the kids cry! We bought insurance to cover all kinds of things but it only applies if the airline cancels all flights for 24 hours. It does seem we should get back the difference between the midday flight and the early bird flight but that is NOT an option. 

They should also have a "BAD airline" list as well! But I think they call this deregulation! It's good for business.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Well there is a bad airline list and guess who topped the list. Yup you got it United Airlines. I had the worst flight ever with United Airlines when we moved back to Australia. I would rather swim than EVER take United Airlines, i am lucky i had bundles of patience coz 2 of the flight attendants were close to getting a smack in the mouth from me. I won't go into the details of what happened but suffice it to say SCREW United Airlines!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:


Cheers
Pat


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

Pfunmo said:


> Well, my disappointment with E-bay has been topped today. Now I have a bigger worry to complain about! The airline industry seems to want to get as many people upset as possible as well.
> Seems we have a family vacation planned for 4 adults and 2 children. We wanted no hitches at the last minute as schedules have to be arranged so we have booked and paid for flights. Non refundable tickets because we can't/won't pay the price for business class. Since we have young children (6&10) we paid extra to get a reasonable flight time (9:30 AM) with a 11/2 hr layover in Denver which would do for lunch.
> 
> Surprise!!
> ...


dealt with that a lot while i was in the Military. try to get home and they hose ya for all your worth.


as far as Ebay goes i'm done! did a couple test lots of that new rolling stock i bought and they sold miserably then the fees spanked me too. so i'm done! i'd rather sell them at a loss here to y'all then fatten their pockets and lose the cars and stuff to joe schmo.

also have had to go after 3 sellers for stupid things like maybe ship the item i paid for and not wait til the Apocalypse to do it. also had a packing issue from a seller. who knew you were supposed to tape the item boxes shut when you put them in a much bigger box to ship! (2 helping hands gone to that) then i had to go after 3 buyers to pay for their bidding habits.

yup done with ebay


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

The world is getting in a mess. Very little we could not put on a BAD list. Bad airlines, Bad e-bay, bad buyers and sellers! The few things we have too little of in many cases is something we really need. The main thing we really have too many of is people! Maybe we would learn to treat each other a bit better if we were not so often in competition. 

But then wouldn't that make a really nasty political debate?


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Pfunmo said:


> The world is getting in a mess.


Getting in a mess? We passed mess a long time ago.:thumbsup:


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

I like to stick to buying stuff here in the classified section. If a seller doesn't perform properly then I can bad mouth him on the forum and that's something nobody wants. Actually I have had really great experiences in buying from people on this forum. Have never had a problem --ever. Pete


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have bought stuff from several forums (train and astronomy) with good results. I have found sellers to be painfully honest and point out almost every flaw in the object they are selling. 
I like it that way, The object usually is better than I expected. 
Don


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

I went and won a Gantry with Block & Target Signals, Relay House & Transfrmer - 2 track Span for $2.00 the listing said it was free shipping so I paid the $2.00 and I got a nasty e-mail telling me I had to pay the 13.00 for shipping, I will post the link to the add and you tell me what you think Because the seller refunded my $ very quick and said he would sell to someone that would pay the shipping. When I told him his add said free shipping he called me a lier. 
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190824153497?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I have always had good transactions on ebay as seller and as buyer. Over 400 transactions and never a problem. Maybe just been lucky. 

Quote from Don - I have found sellers to be painfully honest and point out almost every flaw in the object they are selling. 
I like it that way, The object usually is better than I expected. 

Don, I sold cars for 15 years and was sales manager at the dealership for another
10 years and that was the way I sold cars. Yes, pointed out the flaws. I preached
to my salesmen to live by this phrase, "under promise and over deliver". Makes for
a happy customer. You proved it by your comments.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

I've purchased over 800 items on eBay since 1999. Never a problem. A couple little hiccups, but nothing major. Guess I'm lucky.
I think the key is to read the item description VERY carefully. Several times, if needed. If you have even the silliest question, simply contact the buyer for clarification. If they're slow to respond (without a good excuse) I move on.
Yes, eBay pricing has become a tad silly at times. My rule is to NEVER bid more (including shipping) than I would pay if the item were sitting in front of me right then. That rule has served me well.
Although I've never sold anything on eBay, I'm sure the sellers have their side of the story as well.
Happy bidding,
Bob


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

I bought a lot of antique hand tools before I got into trains. Whenever I see "Bought as part of a estate sale and I've describe as best I can, I'm not a expert" I pass. Same speech but with "I have no way to test" in train ads.
Then you see they've made hundreds, if not thousands, of sales and each has the same disclaimer.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Totally agree with Jack. If you don't have a clue about what you're selling then you shouldn't be selling it!
I also do a ton of comparison shopping before I bid. In a few cases I've actually googled an item and found it BRAND NEW and cheaper than the listing on eBay. I'm dead certain many sellers buy stuff on the internet in quantity then try to make a killing on eBay.
Capitalism at it's finest!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Unless I really want an item that's not available any more anywhere,I check Walthers' prices to compare.Most of the time they are comparable but sometimes the result is quite a surprise indeed.Many Ebay sellers ask for crazy prices in hope a fish will take the bite.


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

I guess I am from the old world, where you could the item your were going to buy in your hand and really check the thing out before purchase. Some folks I now use the ebay for their train stuff and they tell me to find out about the seller before posting a price. Issues of price, shipping cost, condition of the item seem to be a common issue, along with return of items. I try my best to visit the local hobby shop or local train shows.


----------



## ktcards (Sep 22, 2012)

I always do a search for any item on Ebay. It is amazing the range of prices you will find. I bought a freight station (NIB) for $4.00 the other day. In searching I found the same selling for as much as $29.95 in other auctions. When buying kits, buildings I only but units that are new sealed in the original box. It weeds out the ones that say they are opened but all of the pieces seem to be there.

Ray


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Caveat emptor is good advice for those buying on ebay. Know what you're buying and do your homework. I want to scream when I see bidding on a used item exceed the cost of new. When the terms antique and vintage are used it seems a switch goes off in some peoples haids, aka heads, erasing reality and any and all common sense. Don't get me wrong as I learned the hard way. I'll bet at least one sellor is still laughing all the way to the bank due to my inexperience.

I've also noticed a weird phenomenon. I find a item I've been searching for. It's used, in fair shape and bidding explodes way past the point I'm comfortable paying so I watch it go. Then a week or two later the same item appears, NIB, and nobody bids! End up getting it for a song and I can't sing!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Jack, the prices do vary all over the map on eBay, that's for sure. I've seen stuff like used Fastrack sell for more than the list price on the Lionel site, and I can buy it new at a substantial discount at places like ModelTrainStuff, so I have no idea what those guys are thinking! I just shake my head!


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

What? You don't scream? 
Prime example of what I said, people not doing their homework and buying without knowing what they're getting and lastly overpaying.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nope Jack, I don't scream. I just figure they have spent their train money foolishly, so there are more bargains for me.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Maverickhwe said:


> I went and won a Gantry with Block & Target Signals, Relay House & Transfrmer - 2 track Span for $2.00 the listing said it was free shipping so I paid the $2.00 and I got a nasty e-mail telling me I had to pay the 13.00 for shipping, I will post the link to the add and you tell me what you think Because the seller refunded my $ very quick and said he would sell to someone that would pay the shipping. When I told him his add said free shipping he called me a lier.
> http://www.ebay.ca/itm/190824153497?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1497.l2649


Did you inform e bay, it sure looks like it says free shipping to me.


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Ebay is one of the companies doing over a million bucks a year that will have to collect sales tax and submit the tax money to the proper state if a new bill in Congress goes through. The owner of ebay actually sent me an email asking me to protest to my congressmen in non-support of this bill. Needless to say I reminded him off the screwing I got on ebay and they would do nothing about it and didn't even kick the seller off when he was getting an average of one negative each month. I wouldn't support ebay crooks for even a single roll of toilet paper. Pete


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

I've had some good moments and really bad moments on e bay. I have overpaid for some stuff, just for the fact that jackc stated. I wanted something and was willing to pay a fair price and I could never win it. After 5-6 weeks of bidding I then overpaid so I didn't have to keep searching for it! I've also got some good deals, I bought my tunnel ( free shipping) for 1.26 $ the shipping was like 15$. Sometimes you're the dog sometimes your the guy wearing milk bone underwear!


----------



## Maverickhwe (Mar 19, 2013)

big ed said:


> Did you inform e bay, it sure looks like it says free shipping to me.


No I didn't I just cut my losses and walked away but I will never buy from him ever again and made a point to make a negative on his page.:laugh:


----------



## Pfunmo (Feb 21, 2013)

In my recent experience with a bad seller, I have come to thinking E-bay is in fact, going with the bad sellers. I went through the process of trying to report this as a bad description and found it did not meet most of the pre-programmed things E-bay let me choose with drop down menus. There were none that listed anything about crooks! 

I admit there was some error on my part which I can see now in looking back. One was in looking at the single picture posted. I can now see the wire which had been stripped and bent to put under a screw as it sticks out behind the solenoid valve. But then it barely shows and I missed that small detail. I was thinking it was such a small item that it was not much risk. True, I only lost a around $10 but then it really puts a damper on my interest in buying several other items which may cost about a $100. 
As far as asking questions, I found an ad that looked really used and described as new, so asked questions twice. The only response I got was the seller did eventually change the ad. No posting of the questions and no response to the questions. It was as if nobody had asked! This would seem to be a place where we could point out bad descriptions and it would be listed with the ad but E-bay chooses not to hold the sellers up to that light.


----------



## Prospect193 (Nov 30, 2011)

Pfunmo said:


> In my recent experience with a bad seller, I have come to thinking E-bay is in fact, going with the bad sellers. I went through the process of trying to report this as a bad description and found it did not meet most of the pre-programmed things E-bay let me choose with drop down menus. There were none that listed anything about crooks!
> 
> I admit there was some error on my part which I can see now in looking back. One was in looking at the single picture posted. I can now see the wire which had been stripped and bent to put under a screw as it sticks out behind the solenoid valve. But then it barely shows and I missed that small detail. I was thinking it was such a small item that it was not much risk. True, I only lost a around $10 but then it really puts a damper on my interest in buying several other items which may cost about a $100.
> As far as asking questions, I found an ad that looked really used and described as new, so asked questions twice. The only response I got was the seller did eventually change the ad. No posting of the questions and no response to the questions. It was as if nobody had asked! This would seem to be a place where we could point out bad descriptions and it would be listed with the ad but E-bay chooses not to hold the sellers up to that light.


I can attest to doing genuine mistakes on my ebay store account. Listing something incorrectly and not realizing it till too late. As for the seller not posting your question so all could see I think it really depends on the question. It sounds like he inadvertently listed as new and should have been used and fixed it, I don't think it warrants posting your question as the mistake was fixed. I pride myself on giving great customer service to all of my buyers and will go out of my way to make sure they are happy. I have had only one issue with a buyer and he was dealt with by Ebay swiftly. I cannot speak for all sellers but IMHO the vast majority of them are honest because if they weren't Ebay would have lost its credibility a long time ago. Yes there are sellers out there that are thieving bastards but I think that is a very very small minority and it is very simple to just steer clear of those ones.

Cheers
Pat


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I saw an add on TV by Ebay; They were suggesting that it would be a burden on all the mom and pop stores that sell thru them. They seem to think Ebay wont be calculating the tax's. Don


----------

